# older looking Corked bottle found in embankment



## RCO (May 9, 2021)

was bored this afternoon so I went for a short bike ride down the road I live on , about 5 minutes away is a large creek and steep embankment along the roadway . so I went down to poke around , didn't find any old cans but did find a modern beer can/bottle and coca cola no deposit bottle . 

saw something aqua coloured poking thru the dirt , figured it had to be a bottle so went over and pulled it out . and was a aqua coloured corked bottle , broken on two sides but still stands up , no maker marks or anything on it

any ideas on age ? it looks early , much older than bottles I have been finding recently , I also found piece of 1 other aqua bottle nearby and parts of what appears to be old plates ? didn't have my digging tools or camera at the time so will have to go back another day and explore further  .  

I checked an old map and was a farm nearby but on other side of road , its long gone now , just pine trees and modern houses on that lot , but wondering if maybe they dumped some stuff down the creek embankment


----------



## Cola-Coca (May 9, 2021)

Ouch, that's a shame.


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2021)

Cola-Coca said:


> Ouch, that's a shame.



true but I see it as a clue that maybe something else is down there , that spot wasn't on my radar as having a dump that old but it seems like there is some items there , more than likely from a nearby farm


----------



## Dogo (May 9, 2021)

Please try to show  clear pictures of the bottom and top when looking for IDs. That is where the identifying info is.


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Please try to show  clear pictures of the bottom and top when looking for IDs. That is where the identifying info is.



there is no makers marks on the bottom , which is why I didn't bother to photograph it ,

here is a close up of the top


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2021)

all I keep wondering is what else is down there ? thinking the bottom would be the most likely area for bottles to be not the steep area where I found this bottle , 

plan to check it out sometime later today and will update with whatever I find


----------



## nhpharm (May 10, 2021)

Looks 1880's-1890's to me.  Definitely need to take a close look at the area!  Good luck!


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Looks 1880's-1890's to me.  Definitely need to take a close look at the area!  Good luck!



I have an old map that indicates there was a couple farms within that area around 1879 but not sure what year they first settled and how long they lasted . 

but highly likely this stuff came from one of them , surely has to be more down there . I don't get the chance to dig dumps this old that often around here so very intrigued by what I might find


----------



## willong (May 10, 2021)

RCO said:


> plan to check it out sometime later today and will update with whatever I find


Good luck; looking forward to seeing what you unearth.


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2021)

willong said:


> Good luck; looking forward to seeing what you unearth.



went back poked around , its tough to describe the location as its very rugged , lots of trees , branches down there 

took a couple pictures but lighting limited


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2021)

I poked around the hillside a lot but only made a couple of finds , there is for sure broken plates there I checked them and could see markings / colour but there badly damaged 

only found 3 bottles , 2 were broken . 

a large corked bottle - amber in colour ( no markings or names )

a small corked bottle - clear ( no embossing , only a number on bottom )  

a small aqua colour -  Northrop & Lyman - Toronto Ont / Dr S N Thomas Eclectric Oil 

also found some thin metal strips which didn't appear to be part of anything


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2021)

the Northrop & Lyman Toronto Ont / eclectric oil bottle Is in good condition , I'm not exactly sure when they used this version but it looks early , seen them before but never dug one ,


----------



## willong (May 11, 2021)

I would consider that "Electric Oil" bottle alone worth the effort. Even if it is a common product in Canada, that's a nice (post 1876, but prior to 1910 I would guess) example.

As an American, I find it interesting that a "patent medicine" endured in production into the 1960's. Thanks for posting.

There is quite the selection of advertising ephemera related to the product listed on eBay. This might interest you:  https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw...55-0&campid=5337590777&customid=&toolid=10001


----------



## RCO (May 11, 2021)

willong said:


> I would consider that "Electric Oil" bottle alone worth the effort. Even if it is a common product in Canada, that's a nice (post 1876, but prior to 1910 I would guess) example.
> 
> As an American, I find it interesting that a "patent medicine" endured in production into the 1960's. Thanks for posting.
> 
> There is quite the selection of advertising ephemera related to the product listed on eBay. This might interest you:  https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw...55-0&campid=5337590777&customid=&toolid=10001



its a neat little bottle even if it is common here 

do plan to go back there and try poking around again before the end of this week , worried that location might be very bad for bugs soon as it borders a small creek / trees 

not really sure what a small farm would of tossed away here back then , my goal would be to find a local item although usually you'd just find common products and unmarked jars / bottles . the likely hood and there being at least a few more bottles in that area is worth another poke around


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 11, 2021)

Nice find on the eclectric oil!  Even if it's one of the most common patent medicines yours is a nice looking example.  Hopefully there's more there!  I know these farm dumps aren't always that productive though, it seems like a lot of the time they just didn't throw away all that much stuff until the 40s or so.


----------



## RCO (May 11, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice find on the eclectric oil!  Even if it's one of the most common patent medicines yours is a nice looking example.  Hopefully there's more there!  I know these farm dumps aren't always that productive though, it seems like a lot of the time they just didn't throw away all that much stuff until the 40s or so.



this dump does have a different feel than 40's or 50's era dumps , not near the volume 

still neat to be poking thru one that has the potential to yield something much older and different than I'm used to finding , everything so far been corked bottle / older style


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 11, 2021)

RCO said:


> the Northrop & Lyman Toronto Ont / eclectric oil bottle Is in good condition , I'm not exactly sure when they used this version but it looks early , seen them before but never dug one ,
> 
> View attachment 224996View attachment 224997View attachment 224998View attachment 224999


I'm thinking the outskirts of a dump. Look for rocks sticking out because if it was  a farm there should be spoils from when they took rocks outta the farmland. Im not shure if this applies to there, but that's what I find a lot in nl. Hope this helps!


----------



## RCO (May 11, 2021)

went back and continued poking around the area , wasn't finding a lot if anything most of the time 

did find a few things worth noting , more metal pieces which seem out of place and wonder if they were originally attached to wood 

I checked out the broken plates some more , is a couple different ones in various areas , far too damaged to make out much , one does have a mark on bottom that says made in England , as most of the settlers here from England that makes sense for them to bring old china/dishes from home 

found 1 area that had a couple old metal cans and an odd metal piece that looks like a lid maybe ? also found a possible small glass jar with a metal lid 

only found 1 bottle and it was broken , an aqua coloured bottle similar to other but for another product . I was able to id it as being a "  FC Hagyard Chemist " bottle , he made some sort of medical oil product which was sold in Ontario / Canada


----------



## RCO (May 11, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> I'm thinking the outskirts of a dump. Look for rocks sticking out because if it was  a farm there should be spoils from when they took rocks outta the farmland. Im not shure if this applies to there, but that's what I find a lot in nl. Hope this helps!



it has be confused , its a steep embankment along a busy road 

basically - Road > some trees > embankment ( sandy few rocks ) > small creek 

someone also cut down a large Hemlock tree years ago and its lying at the bottom of the embankment , not sure why they cut it down and just left it there , its in the way of a prime area to check 

plan to take a break from this one for now , could always check it again in the fall if I come up with any new ideas


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 11, 2021)

RCO said:


> it has be confused , its a steep embankment along a busy road
> 
> basically - Road > some trees > embankment ( sandy few rocks ) > small creek
> 
> ...


Check after the next big rain storm. Might help uncover  some glass or other indicators of a dump.


----------

